# how to get through paramedic school



## DWemt28 (Jan 28, 2009)

hello. Just wanted to hear some stories about paramedic school and how to survive it. Right now I'm in my basic class and I'm going to start paramedic training soon hopefully. I hear all these stories about how paramedic school is so easy to burn out of and how difficult it is. What do you think?


----------



## redcrossemt (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think paramedic school was any harder than a difficult high school class or an easy college class.

What I do think is that you need to be committed to it... Set aside time every week. Study all the time, not only for your exams. Review extra material at home (online, books, whatever) for each section you cover. Make sure you ask about things you don't understand.

As mentioned here all the time, you may want to take Anatomy and Physiology before paramedic if at all possible. I'd also suggest working the road as a basic for at least a few months.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 28, 2009)

I just finished medic class last fall, and I didn't think that academically it was that difficult.  It was very time consuming once you added in all the clinicals we had to do, so the most difficult thing for me was time management.  Class, work, and family all demanded time and attention, and at times it could be difficult to juggle all of it.


----------



## vquintessence (Jan 28, 2009)

DWparamedic said:


> hello. Just wanted to hear some stories about paramedic school and how to survive it. Right now I'm in my basic class and I'm going to start paramedic training soon hopefully. I hear all these stories about how paramedic school is so easy to burn out of and how difficult it is. What do you think?



You sure you want to be in EMS?  Why not work as an EMT-B for a while before jumping straight to EMT-P?  At least if ya don't like the field, you'll have spent only a semester of college and less than $1K.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 28, 2009)

My one fear about going to medic school is the practicals.  I have a quite valid rational fear of failing the skills after acing the class and then possibly having wasted a year.  I don't doubt that I can do the academic side, as this stuff just clicks with me.


PS-- By wasted, I mean while still being educated, not being able to get the certification at that moment.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 28, 2009)

Linuss said:


> My one fear about going to medic school is the practicals.  I have a quite valid rational fear of failing the skills after acing the class and then possibly having wasted a year.  I don't doubt that I can do the academic side, as this stuff just clicks with me.
> 
> 
> PS-- By wasted, I mean while still being educated, not being able to get the certification at that moment.



The skills are the easy part in my opinion.  Don't let fear stop you.  Let your paramedic teachers show you what to do.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 28, 2009)

Meh, now it's just time to find one near me that I can get accepted to.


TCC, where I got my EMT-B, is considered one of the best in Texas, but they only take 24 in the fall and 16 in the Spring...


----------



## Aidey (Jan 28, 2009)

Having a good time management plan and sticking too it is the number one thing I can suggest. Get a day planner, or something and schedule out your days. As tempted as you will be to slack off and not study, don't do it. But, don't forget to set aside time to relax and have fun too.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 28, 2009)

Linuss said:


> My one fear about going to medic school is the practicals.  I have a quite valid rational fear of failing the skills after acing the class and then possibly having wasted a year.  I don't doubt that I can do the academic side, as this stuff just clicks with me.
> 
> 
> PS-- By wasted, I mean while still being educated, not being able to get the certification at that moment.



I have to agree with firecoins that the skills aren't that difficult to learn.  Just don't psych yourself out.  When I went through basic class, we were primarily taught how to do the skills, which then required memorization of the skill sheets.  I couldn't tell you how much time I spent doing that.

In medic class, along with learning how, we also learned _why_ to do something.  I found that it made it much easier when it came time to do practicals.  If you know why your are doing something, it is much less likely to do something incorrectly.  And, when I say "why" I don't mean for the overall procedure (which is important), but for each step of it.  Yes, I still looked over the practical sheets, but didn't feel as if I needed to memorize them.  I could instead, go down the sheet and check off each thing that I already knew I needed to do, and tell you why it needed to be done.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jan 28, 2009)

I survived medic school with twinkies and redbull. I decided it wasnt tough enough so I threw an engagement and marriage into the mix.


----------



## DWemt28 (Jan 28, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> You sure you want to be in EMS?  Why not work as an EMT-B for a while before jumping straight to EMT-P?  At least if ya don't like the field, you'll have spent only a semester of college and less than $1K.



Of course i want to be in ems. And yes i have to be an emt-b first. The program im doing requirea you to work as and emt-b for 1 year in order to gain paramedic program admission


----------



## dslprod (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah even my teacher recommends us to be in the basics field prior to admitting ourselves into med school, thats my goal after i finish basics.  my friend josee just told me she has a cadaver lab coming up and that totally caught me by surprise ! thats amazing


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 28, 2009)

It all depends upon your priorities. You want to be good, all other things come last until you pass your license. It does not matter if it is Paramedic, Nursing or Medical School. This profession requires total dedication for studying and researching, if you cannot make the commitment then seek another profession other than medicine. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Jan 28, 2009)

DWparamedic said:


> Of course i want to be in ems. And yes i have to be an emt-b first. The program im doing requirea you to work as and emt-b for 1 year in order to gain paramedic program admission



Actually if the school allows it you would be better off starting Paramedic as soon as you finish basic.  While in Paramedic school you can run as a basic.


----------



## marineman (Jan 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> It all depends upon your priorities. You want to be good, all other things come last until you pass your license. It does not matter if it is Paramedic, Nursing or Medical School. This profession requires total dedication for studying and researching, if you cannot make the commitment then seek another profession other than medicine.
> 
> R/r 911



I agree with this with one caveat that was mentioned earlier. Leave time for yourself. If only 1 night a week take some time completely to yourself, leave your books in your backpack and just relax, watch a movie, whatever floats your boat. Barely more than half way through my medic class right now and some students are already getting burned out with this as they're just pushing themselves to hard and really can't cope with the amount of stress that comes with this.


----------

